# Attention Mid Buckeye Angler's



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Dear Friends 

We had a great first year in 2006. Some great teams came out and fished with us and we had one team finish 8th at the national classic. We are looking forward to another outstanding year in 2007 as we grow. As we have said from the beginning we value the opinions of our anglers and are here to provide you with the best tournament circuit. From October of 2006 through the beginning of January 2007 we have worked with another Midwest director to research every available option for team bass tournaments. We have weighed out what every circuit had to offer as well as what each did not. We compared this information to what we know means the most to our anglers. 



We have decided to team up with the Bass Anglers Invitational Trail for the 2007 season. We feel that this circuit best suited the Mid Buckeye anglers interests. There are some differences with B.A.I.T. that we want to make you aware of. 

Membership fee with B.A.I.T. is only $25 each member per season.

B.A.I.T. sets the entry fee at $100.00 per event so all divisions operate the same. 

Classic dates & location are announced 2 years in advance.

Payouts will be a slightly higher on the local level.

B.A.I.T. has a nice website that stays up to date with tournament results and payouts, including the National classic event.

The top 40% of the division will advance to the national classic as well as any team that fishes at least 7 events, even if they are not in the same division.

Membership cards will be given to all teams when they sign up.

The national director will drive here from Virginia and gladly meet with our area to answer any questions you may have at a date that we have agreed on this month. 

We hope that you will understand the change we have made and why. I ask that you please contact me with your input as well as any questions that you may have. Please take a minute and look into the Bass Anglers Invitational Trail website located at www.baitinc.com to get a better picture as to who they are as well. I ask that you please help me out also by spreading the word about our new venture. We would really like to get people involved so that we can operate at a more professional level and provide you with a better tournament experience. We would like to reach a membership base of 30 teams this season. We hope that you will join us in the exciting upcoming 2007 season and thank central Ohio for supporting us the last season. 

Sincerely,

Jerry L Holston Jr


The 2007 schecule will remain the same with the addition of a 7th tournament and a wild card tournament which will be scheduled into the existing schedule.

The 2007 schedule is set and listed below so look things over and give us a call to get signed up for the 2007 season. Once again those that pay the season in full before the first tournament will be given double draw at the ramp.



If you would like a flyer and membership form mailed to you please contact me by phone 740-694-1656 or email with your address. [email protected]



4-28 Clearfork Marina Ramp 7am to 3pm
5-5 Portage Lake New State Ramp 7am to 3pm
5-19 Alum Creek New Galena Ramp 6am to 2pm
6-9 Pleasant Hill Marina Ramp 6am to 2pm
7-14 Delaware Marina Ramp 6am to 2pm
7-28 Sandusky Bay Dempsey Ramp 6am to 2pm

7th tournament TBA

WildCard TBA

Same Ramps for the opens time for all opens is 7am to 3pm
4-15 OPEN Clearfork 
5-6 OPEN Portage Lake
7-29 OPEN Sandusky Bay
9-16 OPEN Pleasant Hill


----------



## once was (Oct 25, 2005)

Jerry
I see that tiller steering is not allowed in your circuit. Will your opens also follow these same rules.
Thanks Gary


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

The opens are not sanctioned by the entire BAIT rules. I see no issue with a tiller steering at the opens. Primarily i will follow the Rules that i use for the bait circuit on opens for weigh in penalties etc. As long as you have a way to keep your fish alive in a livewell, and follow the rules i have no issue with a tiller in the open.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

so does that mean that bait has taken over the MBC?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Not exactly Sonic, It means that MBC has paired up with BAIT and will be a Division of Baits national trail instead of midwest national trail.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I look forward to fishing some of your events this year. I fully understand the change since i have been around the circuit and the classic for 2 seasons. At a local level everything was as good as it gets but on the national level midwest wasn't as good as it could be. Lets just say a little unorganized at the national level and we'll leave it at that. Just wanted to clarify to people who is wondering why the change. Really not much will change at a local level. Jerry and Phil and Gabe will still run one of the best tourneys around but will be backed by a different organization. There will still be a classic to go and fish that has nice cash and prizes to offer. A few rules will change but overall it will be pretty much the same format locally as what we had for the weekend division. Either way I support you guys. I know that the quality of tournaments you guys put on will only get better, even though its hard to improve such a good thing you already have. Looking forward to the 2007 season.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Good Move!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hmm sounds interesting i will be watching to see how they handle thier championship!! i know the local guys will do a great job they have already proved that.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks mike, Marshall we look forward to having you guys and hopefully we can hook up on alum again this year.


----------



## nitro790 (Jun 29, 2006)

still need to know when cc lake having there thursday tourny pm please


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Nitro are you talking ceaser creek, if so i have no connection with those tournaments or that director. Iam not sure when they will be running there tournaments. If i can do anything to help you out let me know. I will check around for an answer but cannot guarantee anything.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello Nitro . Bill Donaldson would be the man to contact about this division . He is now the State director for Midwest and previous director for that division . He will gladly help you out . [email protected]


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for getting him the info Phil i got called to work early and was not able to get back with him.


----------

